# Hive in Trouble



## Bush_84 (Jan 9, 2011)

Feed in small amounts right before dark. Aim for the amount that they will take down overnight. Really restrict down the entrance as well.


----------



## chaindrivecharlie (Apr 6, 2008)

Feed them and let it be, if they survive the winter you will have a very strong hive in spring. Thats really all you can do, hope they survive.


----------



## bnm1000 (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Zonker (Mar 10, 2010)

I bet it wasn't robbing. Robbing is flat out scary, bees rolling around on the ground sting each other, angry bees everywhere and then no hive at all afterwards. My bees seem to go crazy as a group around sundown but its not robbing. Clouds of bees but they don't chase you from the yard and everyone settles down on the porch to enjoy the cool evening.

Its really hard with just one hive. You're going to lose a few every year but if you only have one ... 

Good luck.


----------

